# 12 Hole Golf Courses The Way Of The Future?



## jimmyjackson (Jun 4, 2012)

First 20/20 cricket. Now it doesn't seem people have the attention span for 18 holes of golf.

Improve your golf swing. A guide to better golf.: 12 Hole Golf Courses The Way Of The Future?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Due to the escalating prices of building, and maintaining a golf course, a 12 hole course is viable. That said, a 3500 yard 9 hole course with multiple tee boxes would work just as well. Space the tee boxes 20-30 yards a part from each other, on each hole, which would give the golfer a 7000+ yard 18 hole course. All the course architect needs to accomplish is a different look on each hole from multiple tee boxes. Multiple looks, and yardages on each hole would give the golfer more thought on club selection, and landing areas. :thumbsup:


----------

